# My Turntable question



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok It's not a turntable but I don't know what to call it.

Any one got a website or pictures of a Latteral Table that moves engines and rolling stock Sideways?

I seen one in a movie with Wilford Brimley.

I would like to finde some detailed pictures if possible.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

John,

We call it a "Traverser". Here is a shot of a loco on one at the Derby works.










regards

ralph


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Do a Google search for images for "transfer table". 
You'll get things outside of RR types but also RR photos like this http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...;nseq=7872 for the real thing and this http://www.campcreekrailroad.com/transfer%20table.jpg for a 7 and 1/2 inch gauge line.Oh, here's one outside Pullman's shops http://www.pullman-museum.org/main/prg436.jpg
might not be the detail shots you're after, but it's a start.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

So far they have all been basicly the same. The pics gave me ideas. There is a 7.5 one like the one pictured at THE ADOBE RAIL ROAD PARK here in Pheoenix.


----------

